# Removing Weight Distribution Bars Before Backing Into Camp Site???



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

I have an Outback 28KRS and I only had it out 1 time.

My question is: Before I back into a campsite, do I remove the weight distribution bars before backing it up? They seem to limit my turning when backing up.

Thanks in advance for any "direction". I think i need lots of help!

glen...


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Yup,
It helps.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Darn it... I have this stupid bug in my monitor, right by Pauls sig, that I can't get out.









Oh well...

Anyway... You don't mention what type of W/D setup you have, but although it helps by removing the W/D bars, if you have a bolt on sway control bar (Reese, Drawtite, etc.), take that baby off before you back in. That will strip like a $2 candy bar wrapper.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok thanks. I do take the sway control off before I back it up.

Thanks for the quick response and help!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have the Equalizer and I've never had to take mine off when backing into a site.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

You would have to be jack knifing pretty hard to "require" you to remove the bars. I never worried about it.

Turned really hard to get turned around in my development and never had any problems.

But if it makes you feel more comfortable, then by all means go for it.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had my camper for 6 mos, 15,000miles, and 26 states now, and never once have we removed the equalizer sway bars. They are really freakin noisy (we joke that we are killing a cow behind the truck) but hasn't stopped us from backing into a site, and I've come close to jacknifing many, many times, but do whatever with which you feel comfortable.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

they stay on, but the friction anti-sway bar comes off.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have the Equalizer and I've never had to take mine off when backing into a site.


X2.

Mike


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to hear yalls responses here. We've never had a problem backing up - and it does make noise, sometimes more than others - but a few times we've had other campers come over and ask why we didn't take the sway bars off. Well, WHY should I? And besides, in doing so I would have to park the truck in the middle of the road, drop the foot to lift the hitch and take the weight off to get the bars off - dang, just TYPING that makes me tired!







When we purchased the trailer and setup, we were told that if it ever gets too quiet back there, THEN we need to start worrying. So when I hear a pop or small grind, I know everything is working the way it should (but I double check JUST to make sure).


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats what I love about this site, there is a wealth of information here and it's great to have people share.

I guess I am just nervous being new to this TT thing. I will take the sway bar off but I will try to back into the camp site with the WD bars on. If I have trouble, I'll just take them off.

Thanks for everyone's help.

BTW, if you see someone going in and out of a camp site many many many many times, I need HELP!









glen...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep you hand on the bottom of the wheel...then move you hand in the direction you want the trailer to go.

Slow and steady wins this race!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Keep you hand on the bottom of the wheel...then move you hand in the direction you want the trailer to go.
> 
> Slow and steady wins this race!!


Great tip! Thanks!


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

Glen,

Welcome to Outbacking! We have had our SOB for 3 years, been all over with it and have never taken off the WD/Sway bars before backing up without any problems. We have a family we camp with that always removes the WD bars before backing.

As for backing into sites, like was mentioned above, keep you hand on the bottom of the wheel and move it the way you want the trailer to go. We also use walkie talkies in case my hearing isn't as good as DW thinks it is or in case I can't see her in any of the mirrors. It works for us, just be patient with each other and you will get it done quicker than you think!

Happy Camping!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

TexasCamper06 said:


> Glen,
> 
> Welcome to Outbacking! We have had our SOB for 3 years, been all over with it and have never taken off the WD/Sway bars before backing up without any problems. We have a family we camp with that always removes the WD bars before backing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the good advice! I really appreciate it.

glen...


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

When I have them on( very windy ) I have never removed them when backing my junk in. It does sound like hell when backing up but thats what they do. Do what feels good.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not exactly an expert, since I've only trailer camped 3 times so far, but I leave my bars connected on my Reese dual cam setup. No problems so far and I turned pretty tight yesterday when I was backing into my driveway.


----------

